# 1986 Evinrude 150, Opinions?



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Anyone had experience with these engines. I am in the process of getting it ready for the summer months. Repplacing water pump/thermostat/fuel lines/new skeg welded on/basic stuff. Is there anything i need to know about these engines that may cause me problems. I want it reliable enough to go out 2-10 miles. With sea tow obviously as a back up and a good VHF. Thanks for any insight. 

P.S.
It runs like a top right now.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

All I know about them in general was that horsepower for horsepower... The V motors from OMC consumed more fuel than any other brands we compared them to. These would be eighties and nineties era motors.

Brent


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

tuff s.o.b's but like mentioned they eat gas .


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Yeah i figured as much on the gas with it being an older model. I've heard numbers of around 3mpg. Ill keep it at a cruising speed most days. The tank part i had heard, but wanted to confirm. Thanks guys.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Great motors, recently heard about a lobster boat that runs the same motor 8-10 hours per day, 5 days a week. Other than a power pack & a carb rebuild, it runs perfect. Gas ? yeah, uses a lot, but compare that to the cost of a new 150HP. Is it a VRO ? You may *really* consider replacing the fuel/VRO pump & the oil tank pump. If premixing, still replace the fuel pump. A old OMC tech told me to replace those pumps every 10 years.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

pappastratos said:


> Great motors, recently heard about a lobster boat that runs the same motor 8-10 hours per day, 5 days a week. Other than a power pack & a carb rebuild, it runs perfect. Gas ? yeah, uses a lot, but compare that to the cost of a new 150HP. Is it a VRO ? You may *really* consider replacing the fuel/VRO pump & the oil tank pump. If premixing, still replace the fuel pump. A old OMC tech told me to replace those pumps every 10 years.


I have noticed some fuel/oil leakage, bad gasket/line maybe? Or is this just a 2 stroke characteristic?


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Kenton said:


> I have noticed some fuel/oil leakage, bad gasket/line maybe? Or is this just a 2 stroke characteristic?


Does not need to be leaking fuel. It would be well worth the few $$ to replace the fuel lines on the motor. Be sure to use a marine grade that is enathol approved. Also there are numerous small lines that need to be checked. Replace one at a time.
I personally would replace the fuel/oil lines on the motor, consider replacing the VRO or fuel pump, fuel filter. Also check the boat fuel line from tank to motor. If over 10-15 years old, consider replacing also. Not hard for this, we did it to my son's GT150. Do these few things, no more than a couple of hours of time, & you will be ready !


----------

